
Poetry: Python dependency management and packaging made easy - sdispater
https://github.com/sdispater/poetry
======
sdispater
Poetry is a new tool to help you manage your Python projects.

It is both a dependency management tool and a packaging tool. Note that for
the moment the focus has been on the dependency management part but the work
on the packaging/publishing has started and is ready for simple, pure-python
projects.

Most of the reasons why I started this are detailed in the README (along with
why I don’t want to use Pipenv) but if you want to know the advantages of
Poetry compared to existing tools, here are a few:

\- Exhaustive dependency resolver

\- Intuitive CLI (See
[Commands]([https://github.com/sdispater/poetry#commands)](https://github.com/sdispater/poetry#commands\)))

\- Emphasis on semantic versioning and constraint specification so that
wildcard dependencies (`*`) will be considered bad practice

\- Support for dependencies caret, tilde, wildcard, inequality and multiple
requirements.

\- Only one file: the standardised `pyproject.toml` which aims at being
readable and clear.

\- Mandatory compatible python versions specification.

This project is a revamped version of
[pypoet]([https://github.com/sdispater/poet](https://github.com/sdispater/poet))
to have a cleaner codebase.

Be aware that not all the features described in the README are implemented yet
(but most of them are).

Also, Poetry is Python 3.6+ only but can manage Python 2 projects without any
problem.

And finally, Poetry is not stable yet so internally things can change but the
CLI and commands are pretty much stable so backwards-incompatible changes
should not happen too often.

